# OMG! This time he ate a necklace!



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It is always scary when they snatch things up like that. It will most likely pass through easily and will be deposited in your yard in a few days. I have no idea what non gold jewelry is made from but it is probably not lead. Fingers crossed that it passes through without causing problems.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh my, Murphy!! I hope all goes well at the vet. Most likely it will pass through without any problems. Passing through this chewing stage, well that might take longer!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

That would scare me too! My son self stims when he needs to so I'm lucky in that way. He is, however, a typical 8 year old and leaves things on the floor sometimes so we still have our chewed up emergencies. I hope that Murphy pulls through okay!! It's good that isn't not real gold or you'd have to go digging for it, if you catch my meaning. You could have sent it into that gold collecting company through the mail. You know, we'll buy your unwanted gold!! Ha. If it turns out that you think it is real gold - do that.  I think that is some gold they actually might not want either!!


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

I've got nothing serious to add to this but I wanted to pass along this. " Just think you'll have lil gold nuggets in your yard"


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

You've had a Marley & Me moment. Marley came through...or should I say the necklace did, in perfect condition.

Seriously, I bet he'll be fine, though you'll not stop worrying until it appears again. Not sure about the metal content of the materials.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I bet all will come out just fine in the end ... yeah I know, cheesy joke heheh. Do they still put lead in costume jewelry these days? Hoping you get good news from the vet.

PS: What is "stim"?


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ha ha, I too think this will pass. Check the poop for any valuables


----------



## Zeppelin (Jun 28, 2009)

My sister's dog ate her glasses, lenses and all. She passed it and was just fine. 

Very good tho that you made an appt. with the vet, better safe than sorry. 

Please let us know what you find out. Good luck!


----------



## akinr (Oct 27, 2009)

well, the x-ray shows that he chewed the necklace into 4 sections. There were a few small slivers that looked almost like staples. Because he chewed it up, there are sharp points on each end, so we go back on Monday for a follow up x-ray - unless he starts to shows signs of problems (vomiting, pain, ect.) Right now, the vet says he is about 85% sure that he will pass everything with no problems, but given that there are so many pieces, (maybe even some on top of others, hiding more little slivers) he feels that observing the poo will not be enough security. 
FYI- this was a 6mm herring bone chain. I am amazed that he was able to break it up like that.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I think you are probably better off that it is in 4 pieces. My dogs have passed many toys etc. I am sure he will be fine. One of the members her, her dog ate a glass Christmas ornament with no issues.


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

Scarletts_Daddy said:


> I've got nothing serious to add to this but I wanted to pass along this. " Just think you'll have lil gold nuggets in your yard"


 
Imagine the money you could make :yuck:


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Piper got my watch some time ago. The crystal face was in 4 pieces according to the xray, so theyre out in the backyard somewhere...


----------

